# Places for heat treating steel



## greasedbullet (Dec 10, 2013)

So I have some AEB-L that I want heat treated since I currently don't have the equipment or knowledge to do it myself, and the place I normally go to can't do stainless at the hardness I want it. So does anyone know of a good company that I can use to heat treat this steel? The closer to Raleigh NC the better.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## CPD (Dec 10, 2013)

I've only made a couple knives so don't have a lot of heat treating experience but these guys were one of the shops recommended to me when I asked a similar question. Think they can probably take care of what you need:


http://petersheattreat.com/cutlery.html


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 10, 2013)

I know about peters heat treat. I was looking for other alternatives. I got a quote from them a while ago and it was $25 per blade as far as I understood it, and I have 19 that need to be done. That is $350 dollars more than I was hoping to pay. Also shipping half way across the east coast is something I was trying to avoid. 
Thank you for the recommendation though.


----------



## panda (Dec 11, 2013)

it's $25 per blade for 1-4 blades, if you do batch it's way cheaper, i was told $100 covers about 20 blades.


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh that is exactly the price range I was looking for. I think I will use them then. Thanks everyone.
-Mike


----------

